# Taking horse to his first show?



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

What a lovely horse! I feel your pain on keeping a white horse white!!! I use Mane n'Tail Whitening Shampoo, it comes in a spray and really does wonders for my mare. I usually do the French braid. Good luck and don't forget to post some photos from your show.


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

What a lovely dapple gray. My horse is white, and when I plan on showing I will use Orvus shampoo. I've heard rave reviews on this site. I would also suggest leaving your horse in a stall with a clean blanket on after you wash them, which would be the night before the show. Then you should polo wrap all four legs so they don't get messy from the stall, and then you can just leave them on until the show if you're trailering him. I would also bring baby wipes! If your horse gets something on his legs while at the show, they're a quick fix.

In the U.S riders wear shaped pads for Hunter shows, but in jumper shows they can wear a square pad and a half pad. I'm not sure if you meant a shaped pad or sheepskin half pad as some people call them the same things. 

I would personally start with a couple shows for the first few shows you do if your horse is unfamiliar with showing. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I have nothing to add but ... I LOVE your Ted!! What a sweetie!! Looking forward to hearing all about your first show with him.


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you for all the lovely comments  i'll be sure to post photos, i've just bought him a pearl browband and a brown sheep skin half pad and i'm going shopping for show clothing so at the very least we will look the part


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

I meant US, haha. I despise my autocorrect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi everyone! Our first show went really well. I did a half day and we brought home 7 ribbons out of 10 classes  I had my first jump on him too. Very proud and very tired haha.


----------

